
Introducing Subscribe with Google - melzarei
https://blog.google/topics/google-news-initiative/introducing-subscribe-google/
======
golem14
It's the opposite of what I'd want. I'd like to have a universal subscription
and pay maybe x*$100 a year to read all the content I want. The manager of the
universal system would then divy up my money in some pro rata system on to the
sites I used. Unfortunately, either the economics won't work out or the
publishers are too greedy... Too bad because Google would technically be on a
good position to push such a system.

